# SlammedDC2's I can't make up my mind 125g



## GoldenTetra (Jan 17, 2009)

Thats a very nice tank, what a steal! I'm looking forward to seeing how this is going to pan out! Can't wait to see the end result. Are you going low or high tech with this tank?


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

GoldenTetra said:


> Thats a very nice tank, what a steal! I'm looking forward to seeing how this is going to pan out! Can't wait to see the end result. Are you going low or high tech with this tank?


Thank you. I was happy to pick it up, only a 2 hour drive to get it and got to spend a fun weekend with my little brother in the process. 
I'm kind of anxious myself. All my other tanks have been neglected since I started on this one. It is a low tech tank.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

woah, awesome deal!! 

and nice start! look forward to seeing it planted


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

I tried to get some decent pics up last night but without the light it just doesn't look right. Oh well only a few days till it comes in and then I'll get some better pics.

Thanks man, I've followed yours as well and love how yours has come along.



nonconductive said:


> woah, awesome deal!!
> 
> and nice start! look forward to seeing it planted


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Okay so last night I had a little mishap with the sump. Went to get something out of the first chamber with the filter floss and the wall washed away. Oh well that means I get to pull it all out and build it again, better. Well with me having a 29g sump in the stand the only way it can come out is straight through the top. 
Drained the tank after a week of cycling and pulled the sump out. I went to Lowes today on lunch and picked up a gate valve I wanted to put in anyway and some new silicone.
I rebuilt the sump better than I originally built it. The 1st version was 3 chambers and on set up one baffle washed out. Oh well I was eager to press on. Well now it has 4 chambers. Done alot of reading on sumps the last 2 days and got a better idea of how I wanted to build it. 
Sorry for the random typing and rambling. I will post some pictures tomorrow. I plan to have the sump back in place with all the plumbing reworked/replaced tomorrow evening and water back in by Wednesday.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Okay so my work computer sucks and freezes everytime I plug the camera in. I'll have to figure out how to use my wifes mac tonight.
On a lighter note my lights and heater came in today. You should have seen my trying to fit a six and a half foot long box into my car....then realized that it's just to long. Good thing one of my co-workers is trading cars tonight so I can get it home. Hopefully I can get some updated pics loaded tonight.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

I was happy to see the fex ex guy pull up at work with a 6 foot long box. My light, heater and controller were finally in. The box wouldn't fit in the car. With the pass seat laid down and the box on the windshield from the back door it still had a good foot hanging out. 
Thank fully one of my co workers let me borrow his truck for the night.

Anyway got home, put the sump back under the tank. Painted all the visible pvc piping black. Put everything in the sump and added water and plants. There's not alot in there and it is by no means scaped, just wanted to get the plants in the tank since it went down the day they came in.

Here's the sump




































side shot



























Lights and piping









Tank


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow. That is one heck of a find. I gotta ask though, are those loofahs in the sump? Excellent.:biggrin:

I will be following along on this one.roud:


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

nice job on the sump. hope it holds for you this time.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Wow. That is one heck of a find. I gotta ask though, are those loofahs in the sump? Excellent.:biggrin:
> 
> I will be following along on this one.roud:


Thank you. They sure are.



nonconductive said:


> nice job on the sump. hope it holds for you this time.


Thanks man me too. Everything seems a lot better this time. 
First time around I did it pretty but weak. Well screw that it's inside the stand anyway so I don't care how gooped on the silicone is.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

SlammedDC2 said:


> Thank you. They sure are.
> 
> 
> Thanks man me too. Everything seems a lot better this time.
> First time around I did it pretty but weak. Well screw that it's inside the stand anyway so I don't care how gooped on the silicone is.


It doesn't have to be pretty if it is hidden. As long as it works, right? It does look good though.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> It doesn't have to be pretty if it is hidden. As long as it works, right? It does look good though.


As long as it functions. Thank you


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

SlammedDC2 said:


> As long as it functions. Thank you


No problem man.roud:


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

If it wasn't for bad luck I wouldn't have any luck.

About two weeks ago I came home from work to see the water level was a little low, I take a knee to look at the sump but my knee is soaking wet. Gate valve was leaking. 
So I drained the tank and pulled the piping down and re set everything. I decided since I was bringing the piping down I would go ahead and build a PVC overflow so I wouldn't have to worry about burning my pump up in the event of a power failure.

I got it all in only to find out that the overflow was no where near enough gph. 
Screw it, I'm tired of draining and refilling the tank. I broke down and ordered a CPR CS-102 1200gph HOB overflow. I love this thing. It's awesome, quiet, and flows great.

I also added some plants. These pics are from this past weekend. I have moved some swords and added some anacharis. I will take new pics this weekend.


right 









right middle









left middle









left









right side









left side









I ordered a piece of manazita this week to add in.

I'm hoping to start adding some fish in this weekend.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks good man.:thumbsup:

What type of lighting did you end up going with on that beast?


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Looks good man.:thumbsup:
> 
> What type of lighting did you end up going with on that beast?


72" Solar T5HO 4 48"x6500 on seperate switches from catalina aquarium
He custom built it for a heck of a deal. Real cool guy.

2 bulbs in the morning
4 bulbs for an hour mid day blast
2 bulbs in the afternoon


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

SlammedDC2 said:


> 72" Solar T5HO 4 48"x6500 on seperate switches from catalinaaquarium
> He custom built it for a heck of a deal. Real cool guy.
> I'll def. go back next time I need a light
> 
> ...


Nice. That is not too little light with only 2 bulbs on?


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

that should be plenty light


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

Get co2 :O go high tech!


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> that should be plenty light


Good to know, I have been wondering if it would be enough.



Byakuya said:


> Get co2 :O go high tech!


Not sure if I want to fool with co2, at this point in time it doesn't matter as I don't have the funds to run it anyway.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Tank as of last night, excuse the fact that I took the picture with my cell


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks good man.roud:


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

So I went to the LFS today to pick up some cories. They had two in the whole store. Thankfully they were panda's cause that's what I was looking for.
Anyway not much progress but it's something. I'll get more pics up soon. maybe tonight.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

So I added my mantz in today and did some pruning and re arranging. I think I'm finally happy with the location of everything.

LFABN









The fish, snails, and plecos are loving the addation of the mantz









two of the new panda's









LF albino again with a platinum angel




































side shot









my oldest, largest and meanest angel









my smallest and newest angel









one of my new black horned nerites









big lined zebra


















right out of the bath and ready for bed, my 3y/o Laci


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

The tank looks awesome with the DW in there. Nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> The tank looks awesome with the DW in there. Nice.:thumbsup:


Thanks man, it's finally getting there. 
I like it alot more with the mantz added.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Great looking tank! 

I love the old grumpy angel too, lol. I have a couple that are real jerks.

[STRIKE]That looks like a huge output for your pump too! No spray bar?[/STRIKE]

My bad, just saw the setup on the first page, lol. Awesome!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

SlammedDC2 said:


> Thanks man, it's finally getting there.
> I like it alot more with the mantz added.


The DW makes the plants and fish pop a bit more. I like it.


----------



## 1aqumfish (Apr 19, 2009)

You make me want to go big! Nice tank.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Daximus said:


> Great looking tank!
> 
> I love the old grumpy angel too, lol. I have a couple that are real jerks.
> 
> ...


lol your good, I love the flow from the tank, just enough between the three to let the plants have a little sway.



cableguy69846 said:


> The DW makes the plants and fish pop a bit more. I like it.


I think so too.



1aqumfish said:


> You make me want to go big! Nice tank.


Thanks man.
The largest tank I had before this was a 55g, now that I have this I'm dreaming of a 500-800g. But read that right. I'm dreaming as my current house couldn't fit/support anything that big, and my wife would kill me if I brought home something that big. But when we build a house in a few years you can bet there will be a big freaking tank built into that house.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Great tank! Love the sump! Will be looking forward to seeing this grow and evolve.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

knuggs said:


> Great tank! Love the sump! Will be looking forward to seeing this grow and evolve.


 Thank you, I also love the sump enough so that I built one when I redid my turtle tank. They're just so much easier, cheaper, keeps a constant water level, hides all equipment.
I am also anxious to see it fill in and evolve. I just wish my amazon swords would grow faster.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

SlammedDC2 said:


> Thank you, I also love the sump enough so that I built one when I redid my turtle tank. They're just so much easier, cheaper, keeps a constant water level, hides all equipment.
> I am also anxious to see it fill in and evolve. I just wish my amazon swords would grow faster.


Lol I dont thing you will have to wait for your amazon to long those things are tank busters! I used to have on in my first tank my 30G you can see how it grew in the journal.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

I haven't really noticed any growth but my buddy said last night that it has grown in alot. I guess when your over once a week or so you tend to notice the growth a little more than when you walk past the tank multiple times everyday.

Oh well I have 2 other tanks to watch now. My 55g is doing better now that I have redone some of the plumbing and added some new plants. And I set up a 15g for my wife's classroom last night. It will stay at the house till school starts back up after the first.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

looks great so far. Do you have any issues with the soil making its way up to the surface and mixing with the sand? either from digging or rearranging plants?


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

ChadRamsey said:


> looks great so far. Do you have any issues with the soil making its way up to the surface and mixing with the sand? either from digging or rearranging plants?


Thanks man, no not at all. The water still has some tannins but I don't mind em. Other than that no issues with the dirt.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Took a few pics last night (phone pics) I will get some better ones as soon as I get my laptop back, just have to settle for phone pics till then. I'm planning a pretty good rescape in the near future, just waiting for some more stuff to come in. Anyway on with the pics...

Ignore the pillow pet


















sag coming along nicely









angels hiding in the jungle vals









recently added red tiger lotus, it's growing nicely









Can anyone tell me what plant this is?









here it is again









and one more time, being blocked by an angel


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

Tank looks great!

As for the plant, my guess is Hygrophila Corymbosa Kompakt


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Tank looks good man.



tharsis said:


> As for the plant, my guess is Hygrophila Corymbosa Kompakt


+1


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks guys, and thanks for the plant ID


----------



## stevenhman (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice tank! S/F man - I got out in '10. Much easier having hobbies like this when you're out!


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

stevenhman said:


> Nice tank! S/F man - I got out in '10. Much easier having hobbies like this when you're out!


 Thank you, it really is when you know your not going to have to move unless you want to. 10 yrs out and I still miss it. Semper Fi


----------



## bonaparte (Feb 21, 2011)

SlammedDC2 said:


> recently added red tiger lotus, it's growing nicely


Did you post the wrong pic? That sure looks like a Crypt to me.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

bonaparte said:


> Did you post the wrong pic? That sure looks like a Crypt to me.


I did not post the wrong pic, but I could have posted the wrong information. I was under the impression that that was a red tiger lotus. If you know what it is I would love an ID so I can correct myself and my journal.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Set up my pressurized co2 today, picked up a GLA regulator, 10lb fire extinguisher tank for $90. Gotta love craigslist. 
I'm going to lowes tomorrow on lunch to pick up the pieces to make a rex griggs reactor. Supposed to have my new charger this weekend and will be able to update with pics.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Tank and fish are looking great! Your gonna love your pressurized co2, congrats!


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks man, I'll have some new pics up this weekend, got the laptop back last night.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Went to Lowes on lunch and picked up all the pieces for the rex griggs reactor today.

Question, is it bad that whenever I walk into the plumbing section of Lowes, the guy who works in that dept. refers to me as "fish tank guy"?

Will build reactor tonight and take some much needed new pics.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Lol at the Lowes comment. Should be interesting to see the pic from when you start to a month after. I bet it's going to blow up, especially since you have a few tank busters in there. Are you dosing any ferts or going to supplement your plants?


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

EI dosing
Hey knuggs, would you mind holding a 50 pack o shrimp for me? My 15g should be cycled in the next few days, ammonia is at .25ppm. Gonna need to stock it and haul it off to the school so the kids will stop asking where it is lol.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah I can do that. You teach?


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks man.
Me, not a chance. I don't have the patience for it. My wife teaches 3rd grade. They had a 20g but it cracked and I got tired of taking care of a turtle tank that wasn't at the ease of being at home. So now they are getting a planted shrimp tank.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Good thinking, that'll be a lot less maintenance. I think the kids would like the plants a lot as well. I'm sure you didn't have any plants with the turtles? Always good to get the youth excited and inspired by nature


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

No the turtle tank is planted as well. MTS CFL6500k x 4 no co2 or ferts. Check the link in my sig. She is alot easier here at home though.

The wife loves the idea of having the tank in her room. It will give the kids a small biotope, let them watch as the plants grow and send runners, watch the shrimp multiply. They will have to learn measuring liquids for the ferts (5ml syringe, macros are 7ml). She can explain what the co2 is and why the plants need it. She can't wait to show her principal. I plan to come in every two weeks to do water changes and recharge the co2. 
I plan to update all three threads with pictures either tonight or tomorrow. Depends how late the wife is out as she for some reason leaves the camera cord in her purse.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Thats a smart idea for a classroom and the age that they are at, it will provide a great learning tool like you said and give them a visual and hands on activity (which seems to be the only way some people or kids really learn or find easier to learn).


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm that way, I learn better and faster when I'm hands on. Words don't do a whole lot for me. 
PM coming at ya for the shrimps


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

One of my new bamboo shrimp









sunset hygro I believe?









Not sure what this is, I got it from the girl I bought the co2 from, she threw in this, the above, some anubis that's in my turtle tank, and bought two angels. back to pics









Sag is looking good


















lots of new runners









He's photogenic









right side









middle









left









not doing so well, lets see if it will turn around with co2




































new co2 with reactor, not sure how much I like it right now, well just see how it goes.









and finally FTS


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice shots! Tank is looking great! That is Sunset Hygro and the other that you got from the girl is Limnophila Aromatica.

Whats the floating plant?


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

knuggs said:


> Nice shots! Tank is looking great! That is Sunset Hygro and the other that you got from the girl is Limnophila Aromatica.
> 
> Whats the floating plant?


Thank you, that is frogbit. The roots were much longer and thicker in the 15g, but this one has more flow so the roots thinned out.


----------



## monk E (Sep 25, 2010)

SlammedDC2 said:


> Thank you, that is frogbit. The roots were much longer and thicker in the 15g, but this one has more flow so the roots thinned out.


oh that will probably fill back in in no time! great looking tank! any problem with the angels going after your shrimp?


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

monk E said:


> oh that will probably fill back in in no time! great looking tank! any problem with the angels going after your shrimp?


They did when I had some amano's in there, but they don't bother the bamboos.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Took a few new pics today. Moved some plants around and thinned out a few plants to give to a buddy who is setting up a new 55g. Anyway on with the pics














































My new purple mixed up with some crypts .... haha I crack myself up


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

<== Has tank envy.:drool:


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks man, I'm really trying. I've almost got it where I want it. I've got a few more stems coming in next week and then I'm just going to wait. Kind of spent a little much lately so I'm cutting myself off lol. 
Prob gonna have to pull some more swords out as they are on steriods since I started injecting.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

btw, your username...are you a cable guy?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

SlammedDC2 said:


> Thanks man, I'm really trying. I've almost got it where I want it. I've got a few more stems coming in next week and then I'm just going to wait. Kind of spent a little much lately so I'm cutting myself off lol.
> Prob gonna have to pull some more swords out as they are on steriods since I started injecting.


What stems do you have coming? And I got rid of some apontogen plants for the same reason. Got some CO2 and went nuts. Took over my tank really fast. I hate when I have to cut myself off. It sucks. What is that huge plant right in the middle of the tank? It looks good.



SlammedDC2 said:


> btw, your username...are you a cable guy?


Lol.:hihi: No. But my first name is Cable.:icon_smil


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> What stems do you have coming?


...I don't remember, I think I need to change my pp password and not tell myself lol.


> And I got rid of some apontogen plants for the same reason. Got some CO2 and went nuts. Took over my tank really fast. I hate when I have to cut myself off. It sucks. What is that huge plant right in the middle of the tank? It looks good.


theyre amazon swords, two of them one in front of the other. there's two real small red rubin swords in front of them 


> Lol.:hihi: No. But my first name is Cable.:icon_smil


 gotcha, well I'm Ryan. Nice to formally e-meet you
I asked becuase I was a cable guy for two years lol


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

SlammedDC2 said:


> ...I don't remember, I think I need to change my pp password and not tell myself lol.
> 
> theyre amazon swords, two of them one in front of the other. there's two real small red rubin swords in front of them
> 
> ...


Lol.

They are massive. Are they the ones you are thinking of getting rid of?

Likewise. I wish I had a job like that. Lol. Cable the cable guy. Has a nice ring to it.:hihi:


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol.
> 
> They are massive. Are they the ones you are thinking of getting rid of?
> 
> Likewise. I wish I had a job like that. Lol. Cable the cable guy. Has a nice ring to it.:hihi:


 Yeah, it just depends how everything grows in around them. I'd like to keep them, but there are 3 other amazons and 4 more red rubins in there. None of the rest can even begin to keep pace with those two. 

It was actually a pretty good job. Got to see some really nice houses, meet cool people. Wasn't stuck in an office, and got to drive my own truck all the time (I was a contractor for the local cable company) and since I was a contractor I made great money.
Yeah that would be cool lol.
Hi I'm Ryan, welcome to Ryan's steakhouse... nah I'm good on that one lol.
Hi I'm Steve, a scuba instructor lol
sorry I really should be in bed.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Here, found it in PM's getting 10-14 Staurogyne Repens and a few stems of Rotala Wallichii


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

SlammedDC2 said:


> Yeah, it just depends how everything grows in around them. I'd like to keep them, but there are 3 other amazons and 4 more red rubins in there. None of the rest can even begin to keep pace with those two.
> 
> It was actually a pretty good job. Got to see some really nice houses, meet cool people. Wasn't stuck in an office, and got to drive my own truck all the time (I was a contractor for the local cable company) and since I was a contractor I made great money.
> Yeah that would be cool lol.
> ...


Lol. Maybe some decaf next time?:hihi:



SlammedDC2 said:


> Here, found it in PM's getting 10-14 Staurogyne Repens and a few stems of Rotala Wallichii


Nice. Are you going to do a carpet type think with the S. repens?


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Maybe some decaf next time?:hihi:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Are you going to do a carpet type think with the S. repens?


I might drink 4 or 5 cups of coffee a year.

I'm going to attempt to do a small controlled carpet if I can. Once I get some propagation (is that a word?) I plan to move some to the classroom tank. I think the shrimp will like it and I know the kids and other teachers will love it.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

SlammedDC2 said:


> I might drink 4 or 5 cups of coffee a year.
> 
> I'm going to attempt to do a small controlled carpet if I can. Once I get some propagation (is that a word?) I plan to move some to the classroom tank. I think the shrimp will like it and I know the kids and other teachers will love it.


Yeesh. I go through that much before I even leave the house in the morning.

Propagation is a word. Lol. It is a nice plant. It should do well in those tanks.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Yeesh. I go through that much before I even leave the house in the morning.
> 
> Propagation is a word. Lol. It is a nice plant. It should do well in those tanks.


 If it's really cold and I'm up early and will be outside (hunting, camping, wheeling) I'll have a cup or two. Other than that I'm good.

It just didn't sound right to me. I think it will do well.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

SlammedDC2 said:


> If it's really cold and I'm up early and will be outside (hunting, camping, wheeling) I'll have a cup or two. Other than that I'm good.
> 
> It just didn't sound right to me. I think it will do well.


I can't function without it.

It should do well. Especially with the CO2.


----------



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

So since you brought up usernames, you wouldn't happen to have a lowered Integra would you? Every time I see your username I want to ask lol


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I can't function without it.
> 
> It should do well. Especially with the CO2.


My wife can't either.
I'm thinking so



i'm a ninja said:


> So since you brought up usernames, you wouldn't happen to have a lowered Integra would you? Every time I see your username I want to ask lol


Why yes I do. '00 gsr It's an old pic and doesn't look like this anymore. One of these days I'll get the body work done and get back to work on the motor. Another reason I need to cut myself off from paypal so I can go back to putting money into her.


----------



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

That's a good looking car. I drive a Prelude myself but I have always liked the looks of the Integra.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

i'm a ninja said:


> That's a good looking car. I drive a Prelude myself but I have always liked the looks of the Integra.


 Nice, what year? what motor?...oh crap don't get my started lol.
I love honda, this is actually the only one I've owned though. I've had it since '05 but won't say when the last time I drove it was. It's still got a lot of work that needs to be done, maybe next year. 
Where abouts in CO are you? I've got a few friends in the Springs


----------



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

Its a 1994 SI-Vtec, the original owner blew up the H22a1 that it came with so now it has an H22a4 from a 1999. For now the only work I've done to it is intake, header, exhaust, coilovers and a couple of torsion bars. It handles like a dream on the mountain roads here. 

I'm in just outside Denver, but I'm going to school in Golden so I'm only about an hour away from Springs


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

i'm a ninja said:


> Its a 1994 SI-Vtec, the original owner blew up the H22a1 that it came with so now it has an H22a4 from a 1999. For now the only work I've done to it is intake, *header*, exhaust, coilovers and a couple of torsion bars. It handles like a dream on the mountain roads here.
> 
> I'm in just outside Denver, but I'm going to school in Golden so I'm only about an hour away from Springs


Nice, at least it doesn't have a single slam. And thank you for using the term header correctly, idk why but it pisses me off when people with 4cyl. say they have headers. Well then sir....where is the other header at? Sorry /rant lol.

So I guess your pretty bundled up today then huh? 

So what do you have on it then, what kind of header, exhaust, suspension?

I am really passoinate (sp?) about honda's and racing in general.

Mine has a full Omni drag suspension with 10k/12k lb spring rates. Right now that's about all I can safely say it has as it is torn into a million pieces at the moment. Oh yeah I also have a Mugen 2nd gen spoiler lol


----------



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah I know what you mean about using header instead of headers, drives me nuts too.

Anyway the coilovers are an older set of Teins, I'm going to replace them here in a few months though. The intake is an Injen short ram. I don't remember what brand the header and exhaust are they've been on there for a while now though. I would go look but the car is buried under more than a foot of snow lol. The torsion bars (I guess they're technically a sway bars) are made by DC Sports. If you don't have sway/torsion/strut tower bars bars I recommend them, they make a huge difference as long as you know how to handle the car.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh yeah, it's a night and day difference. When I tore the car down they were all stock. The front will remain stock, but the rear will be upgraded to an ARC rear subframe brace with the ARC 32mm rear sway bar. I'd like to either cage it or at the very least put a miracle X bar in. It has the stock front strut tower bar, but that will probably be changed out for something a little heavier. I love to take her out in the country and take the curvy back roads for a ride.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Picked up 3 more angels and 3 more rams (however one female ram didn't make it) to put in QT.


----------



## So_Fishy (Jan 16, 2012)

Lets see some pics of your new Angels! Didn't you say one was your new favorite?


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

So_Fishy said:


> Lets see some pics of your new Angels! Didn't you say one was your new favorite?


 They are in quarantine atm. I will see if I can get a decent picture but without lights on the tank I'm not sure how well they'll come out. I'll try this weekend.


----------



## FreshtoSalt (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice tank man. I want to stay low tech on my 120g for simplicity, but these threads make it seem more doable... now I want some CO2 ! 

Thanks for sharing your tank.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

New pics taken tonight. I did a 50% WC yesterday but did no trimming. Usually only trim every other weekend as it is. I also had to add the tops on as my dad brought over a cat, an asian leopard cat. Pretty cool little animal as long as my dog will leave it alone. Anyhow on with the pics.

FTS









left side









middle









right side









this was a bulb 10 days ago









nice new growth









getting thicker and thicker









crypts and stauro purple and repens









LF blue eye 









the sag is really taking over this side of the tank and the hygro is looking good too.









more sag


----------



## So_Fishy (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks wonderful! Its hard to believe that was just a bulb 10 days ago, wow. Are you planning to put all those Pandas you got from J and M in there?


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

Man it really is looking good. So what type of plant is that to the right of the tall amazons, the really bushy ones? I think you mentioned above that they were swords, but i was just wanting to clarify... They are really nice looking. Were they as full before the co2? It looks so empty on the side that had the vals you gave me...I guess since I saw the tank before the removal of them, when you couldn't see the side glass so much..Are there any guppy fry left? 

I have been thinking about getting a BN, cause the one you have is so pretty, plus I could use the algae clean up help. I would like to get some wood in there before though, so not gonna happen until then..


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

So_Fishy said:


> Looks wonderful! Its hard to believe that was just a bulb 10 days ago, wow. Are you planning to put all those Pandas you got from J and M in there?


Thank you
As soon as they get out of quatantine



tlyons01 said:


> Man it really is looking good. So what type of plant is that to the right of the tall amazons, the really bushy ones? I think you mentioned above that they were swords, but i was just wanting to clarify... They are really nice looking. Were they as full before the co2? It looks so empty on the side that had the vals you gave me...I guess since I saw the tank before the removal of them, when you couldn't see the side glass so much..Are there any guppy fry left?
> 
> I have been thinking about getting a BN, cause the one you have is so pretty, plus I could use the algae clean up help. I would like to get some wood in there before though, so not gonna happen until then..


Thank you, the shortish bushy bright green plant (if that's what your refer to is Hygrophila Corymbosa Kompakt. They looked before the co2 but so much more growth since then.
Guppys are good, growing nice in the little girls tank.
The plecos will really appreciate wood to chew on.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Oct 8, 2009)

Tank is looking great, I'm really liking that huge sword in the middle.


----------



## bambi (Mar 8, 2011)

wow it's amazing seeing someone who's into cars AND fish. I always wonder how people can build successful MTS set ups, i tried it once and it got really messy, every time I tried to plant the plants into the substrate, the soil would leak out of the top gravel and into the water making it extremely cloudy. Anyways that's really cool that you're into cars as well, have you ever considered putting on a JDM front? Btw I have a DC5 myself


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Okay so I evicted all of my angels, they got way to mean and killed off almost everything. Right now the tank currently houses 5-7 bloodfin tetra, 2-3 panda cories, and 1 cardinal tetra. This tank is understocked and I want a large peaceful tank. I am going to pick up some more pandas and tetras. I'll probably start a colony of RCS. What else should I put in?


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

If interested in branching out your cory stock, I have some peppered cory fry. They wouldn't be ready for a while though, at least 6 weeks. Get your pandas to breed, if you do I want some


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

SlammedDC2 said:


> Okay so I evicted all of my angels, they got way to mean and killed off almost everything. Right now the tank currently houses 5-7 bloodfin tetra, 2-3 panda cories, and 1 cardinal tetra. This tank is understocked and I want a large peaceful tank. I am going to pick up some more pandas and tetras. I'll probably start a colony of RCS. What else should I put in?


Some smaller plecos are always fun. Maybe some rasboras if you can swing it too.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

At the moment I plan to add 7-10 more bloodfins a dozen or so cardinals. 10-12 pandas, maybe some kuhli loaches then I'm still debating on the rest. Maybe I'll go look around some tomorrow.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Blue tetras would be a good addition to that list and balance the red and blue colors. I have bloodfin and blue tetras in my maintank, wish I had room for bigger schools of them. Might even balance it so the cardinals don't take away aesthetic draw from the other not so vibrant fish.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Maybe some sort of Rainbow fish as your bigger fish. They tend to be very peaceful in community tanks.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm not sure I've seen blue tetras before. I'll have to look them up. Honestly I've never been a big fan of rainbow fish. I might try another pair of rams.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah most stores don't carry them, which Idk y, but if you ask they can prolly order them. 

Nice car btw! This is my baby


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

I'll have to do some looking around on them. Not really any stores in town I would want any livestock from. Maybe order them into Nashville.
Nice 350 or 370?


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

tank looks great! love the big sword right center


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks nonc. I actually trimmed it down this weekend. I removed over 30 leaves covered in algea from running out of co2 for a week. That and they were layd over the surface blocking a lot of light.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks, it is a 350. The 370 style is starting to grow on me but wish it was a GT-R!


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

I thought so but wasn't 100% I'm more of a honda guy so I can pick those out with seeing almost none of the car. 
A GT-R would be nice but a little pricey for me.

That 20l I told you I had just set up, I think I am going to try my hand at CRS or OEBT. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

To be honest though, if I had to pay for it and had that much money for a GTR, I would rather get a Viper! That's a mean car! 

I would try the CRS first, then work up to the OEBTs. You can get a good mix of lower grade CRS to test first. I love OEBTs but still haven't tried them yet.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm not a viper fan, so many other cars I would prefer. But I don't have those kind of funds. If I did I wouldn't be daily driving a 96 GMC (shh, I love my truck)

That's probably how I'll end up going. Damn this website and it's ease of addicting me to new things. 
I had two tanks before I found this site. I'm up to 6 now.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Is that new angelfish you have a pinoy blue?? It looks cool


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

BlueJack said:


> Is that new angelfish you have a pinoy blue?? It looks cool


 It was, but it has since been rehomed along with all the rest of the angels. He was the hardest to get rid of.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

SlammedDC2 said:


> I'm not a viper fan, so many other cars I would prefer. But I don't have those kind of funds. If I did I wouldn't be daily driving a 96 GMC (shh, I love my truck)
> 
> That's probably how I'll end up going. Damn this website and it's ease of addicting me to new things.
> I had two tanks before I found this site. I'm up to 6 now.


Lol, you are officially addicted! Welcome to the club! My gf just set up our 11th. Doesn't help that she got addicted after seeing mine, got lucky with that and she can cook lol. There's a lot worse addictions we could have! I didn't realize you had that many tanks!

My next purchase is going to be a work truck or van but after the government bought all the old ones to lock the engines up, it's hard to find any decent ones at a affordable price. I like the Viper cuz its more or less a death trap that can cut nuts like nobodies bizness! If you could handle the power would make one hell of a drift car!


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh yeah, I have the 125g in the living room, 55g turtle tank in the office, 20l in the bed room, 10g in my sons room and he told me the other day he wants me to put sand in it and plant it like mine haha, 10g in my daughters room (currently covered in pink nail polish :shakes head and a 15g red rili tank in my wifes 3rd grade class room. 

Yeah cash for clunkers really sucked. You can't find much of anything in the junk yards anymore. I broke my driveshaft going out of town last week and couldn't find a single one in the junk yard that was usable. When they pick the cars/trucks up with the forklifts they bend all the driveshafts in the same place. Had to have a new one built instead. 
Yeah it would make for a good drift car, just never really got into that part of the car world. I like to go fast, straight, curvy, track, etc. and I like my lifted offroad/tow/daily toy.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Lol, at the pink nail polish, girls :eyeroll: Sounds like your son is getting addicted too lol. My dad always had tanks but never really knew about plants. His bday is on Christmas so I hooked him up with all the fixings, even pressurized co2. He now has 6 planted tanks and gives us something to talk about 

Dam that driveshaft couldn't of been cheap! I just had to put in a new clutch and flywheel a couple weekends ago. That sucked! Price you pay for doughnuts I guess. I'm just glad to have it back!


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

knuggs said:


> Lol, at the pink nail polish, girls :eyeroll: Sounds like your son is getting addicted too lol. My dad always had tanks but never really knew about plants. His bday is on Christmas so I hooked him up with all the fixings, even pressurized co2. He now has 6 planted tanks and gives us something to talk about
> 
> Dam that driveshaft couldn't of been cheap! I just had to put in a new clutch and flywheel a couple weekends ago. That sucked! Price you pay for doughnuts I guess. I'm just glad to have it back!


She is the cutest little girl (3 y/o), but is the devil in disguise. She destroys everything in her path. Her name is Laci which means "madien warrior" I hit that on the head. I don't have any blinds in my house, there are few white spots left on my walls, etc etc. Like I said now her room is covered in pink nail polish. I swear she needs her hands tied together behind her back. And nothing is safe, I put things on top of the cabinets above the fridge...yeah that only keeps my other kids and wife from getting at them lol. 

My son goes back and forth from getting into them and then it's all Xbox. Oh well at least he has some interest.

The driveshaft wasn't bad, for the shaft, new joints tax and all was $262. The timing on it was the worst, it broke as I was on my way out of town with my sister to pick up our brother for our grandmothers funeral. Thankfully it was 2 miles from work. I had it towed there and the boss let me take his truck. I'm just thankfull that there was a cross member under the driveshaft so it didn't either flip the truck or tear the whole rear end out.

I love working on imports, now that it's warming up again I will be looking to do some side work to make extra cash. To bad your so far out or I could have done some work for you.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah would be a lot cooler if you did live closer. I'm kinda of a newbie to the actual mechanics of cars. I know quite a bit of basics but still a lot more I could learn. I'm not really planning on modding it to much until I pay it off and my warranty is out. Shrimps for Turbos


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

lol I've never had a warranty so I've always modded from the start. When I bought my car in November (05) my wife bought be a full drag suspension for Christmas. After that it was all downhill. I modify everything I have. Car, truck and bike are all modded in some sort. Truck is about to be turbo'd, all I have left to order is a bov then the fabrication begins.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Dang, lucky you to have a wife that'll buy you a full drag suspension kit!! What's a bov?


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

She likes that car almost as much as I do. Now if only I can get back to work on it. To many other people paying to spend any time on my own car. bov-blow off valve.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey DC2--Any updates on this baby? Would you be able to post a semi-close up shot of the Sunset Hygro, by chance? I can't seem to find it in any of your FTS's, but I might be able to tell you what's going with it by looking at the veining in the leaves. I don't think a root tab is going to help the coloration much. It could be as simple as swapping out a few of those 6500K'a for a bluer light, like a 10,000K. I have a combination of Giesemann Midday's and Aquaflora's, so it is a good mix of blue/white and lower K temps. Some of your color issue may be due to your bulbs. 

Your other plants look wonderful (might be time to split that Kompacta a few times!!), but those are heavy root feeders, and you can't do much better the MTS for nutrition. I'm betting that more iron and phosphorus with lower nitrogen will do the trick. Maybe a swap of a bulb or two to a higher K temp would be beneficial as well.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

I do need to update this thread, maybe tonight. I will get some close ups of the sunset hygro. The Kompacta has been split a few times for raok and to some of my other tanks. To be honest I never really thought about the bulbs. I was always under the impression that 6500k was the way to go for plants.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

I think to get nice growth, you have a variety of K's that will do the trick. For better coloration, I suggest having different wavelengths in there. Red plants reflect red light, so you would think that lower K's would be ideal, and I think in terms of "viewing" the plants, they do look aesthetically nicer under lower K bulbs (this is an opinion). However, "red" pigments/carotenoids aren't usually produced in great quantity unless there is an over-abundance of high energy (or "blue") light. Speaking for myself, I've had the most success when using a few bulbs at different K temps. Too much blue light, and the plant looks washed out and "fake" looking; too much red, and the reds don't really pop out (though it does make green plants stand out nicely!). Several key people on this site also use different bulb combos and have great success with their plants.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

What would you suggest? I have two bulbs per switch with 2 switches. two bulbs 10a-4p two bulbs 2p-10p


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

You run a 12hr photoperiod? How many watts are your bulbs? 

I recently switched to half and half on the k's with 6500k and 5k to get blast of red and blue and have seen alot of new colors pop out! Also, my fish pop alot more, too! My new HD vid I took and posted on my main tank journal cant even do it justice as far as the colors go.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

I would simply suggest changing out one or two of the 6500K's, and replace with 1-2 10,000K bulbs, or you could do one 10,000K and a 5K with two 6500K's.

You see how some of this is based on personal preference, right?  Personally, 5K is too low to get much red pigmentation to form...it may make the existing red coloration stand out a bit more, but if you don't have much red coloration to begin with, then it won't matter. Hitting green pigmentation with yellow light will just deepen the greens. I recommend that you try the 10,000K bulbs. You may want to cycle those on, but I have my lights on for 12 hours, with an hour of ramp up and an hour of ramp down.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Left side









middle









right









just for fun


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Looking good! Plants are looking nice and healthy!


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks, now I just wish I could get rid of the algae, maybe I should put a little effort forth on it.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

WHAT TYPE OF ALGAE? the solution is in the cause
also since we are talking bulb combos

front to back
wave point - redwave ( actually is purple now. which i really like)
ge starcoat 6500k
geiseman aquaflora (roseate)
geiseman 6000k

so purple
blueish white
red
greenish white

all plants pop. all fish pop.. and the growth is nice and balanced from front to back

and the purple bulb really is my favorite for fish and plant color.. so much so that im lookign at buying an ati purple plus bulb


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> WHAT TYPE OF ALGAE? the solution is in the cause


 IDK...the kind that grows? lol
Sorry I've never been real good at telling the difference between them. I tried some peroxide the other night and it seems to have helped in some areas and not at all in others. I will try to get some new pics with a camera and not a phone in the next few days. Maybe I can get one of y'all to help tell me exactly what I have and how to get rid of it.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

my response will be quite ambiguous. because i know it to be true. i hated it when people told it to me

grow happy, healthy plants. cut your photoperiod to like 10 hours and see what happens
unlike nature, u have a closed system that gets "full sun" as soon as lights come on
it would be different if u had a dimmable fixture on a controller or timerd switches to control differnet banks of bulbs 12 hours of full sun is a lot
i run 9 and push the limit sometimes while adjusting c02 and trimming this and that
i had much better results honestly at 8.5 hours
i run 9


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

I understand and it makes sense. I have actually been messing with the lights lately trying to find a happy photoperiod. I do have seperate switches so I can increase/decrease to an extent. I will do some more messing around and cleaning tomorrow after work.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

how bouts an update?


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

I promise I will get some pics up this weekend for an update, and I'll even use a camera instead of my phone. 

I took the mantz out the other day and tried cleaning the algea off. I managed to get the long hair like algea but all the little dark green tufts stayed put. Now since putting it back in the tank (it was out maybe 30 minutes) a lot of the algae has turned red and pink. Any thoughts as to what it is? If not then I'll have pics up later after a water change and cleaning.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Red and pink is a good sign that it is dying off. Algae happens and will always been in the water as long as you use tap. The green tuft algae doesnt really run rampant or take over like alot of other algaes. Cant wait to see the new pics.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

If it turns red. its black brush algae. spraywith mild bleach solution if ur cleaing it. and a toothbrush or soft nylon bristle brush works great for gettin it all off


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Okay I wasn't able to get the wife off her computer last night so I had to post this morning at work. Anyway here a few pics, hope to get some more up tonight.

FTS









left side









middle









right side


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

No more angels?!!! What!!!!


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

fishykid1 said:


> No more angels?!!! What!!!!


 No sir, they were all evicted. They killed almost everything in the tank. 8 plecos, bloodfins, cardinals (which were kind of expected) snails, etc. The tank is much more peaceful now. I will try to update this weekend. Tank looks a lot different now.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

So where is that update?


----------

